# So they won't come out of the cage on their own?n



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

My tiels have burst my bubble. I leave the cage open and I even take the top off an they still won't come out. I I take them out and let them walk around the room where I am, they'll find a dark little corner and camp out in it and won't move. I've put them on top of the cage and placed the cage on the ground. Still nothing. :/ I think they're broke 

How should I proceed with training from here?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You have to take them out and spend time with them. Letting them go to a dark corner will promote breeding not training. Try doing one tiel at a time, in a separate room, away from the cage. Then switch to the next tiel. Keep the sessions short, five to ten minutes. Good luck!


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ill give it a go  thank you


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Millet it also a great insentive to get the bird out.

Sent from my N9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Alrighty then! Ill try that too lol


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Put millet outside of the cage so they have to go and get it! Even make a trail of millet leading to where you want them to go!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Why force them out if they don't want to come out? I think it's better to let them decide on their own that they're ready to. No need to rush things...you have all the time in the world with them.  (well, not literally but you know what i mean)


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay. And hey moonchild, you wouldn't make me one of those awesome siggys would ya? ;D


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

You could ask her in her sig thread..?


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

I didn't know she had one...? ._.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=38796
Here ya go!


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

It worked :3 they came out for food!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Great! Well done.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

See?  they seem comfortable too!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww look at those two! 
That's great progress. You'll see they will become more confident over time.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Good  how much does an exam by an avian vet usually cost? I wanna see if gabi is old enough and healthy enough to breed


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's a huge variation in vet costs so the easiest way to find out is to call your local vet offices and ask about their fees.

Don't be in a hurry to breed. These birds have just moved into a new home and it's best to give them several months to settle in and adjust before you even think about breeding. Also, I don't remember whether your two birds were bonded or not - you definitely don't want a poorly-bonded pair making babies! Spring is the most natural time to breed, and that's several months away if you're in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

I am and I was planning on waiting till spring anyways. But they have been together since they were chicks according to the man I bought them from.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> But they have been together since they were chicks according to the man I bought them from.


I'd be worried about that. Do you know if they're siblings or not? If you don't know that they aren't siblings or possibly related at all, I wouldn't breed them. Incest is quite common among chicks who have grown up together and its not healthy for the babies they could possibly have if they are related.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ohh ok so I should wait and get a third tiel once tommy and gabi are comfortable?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's really not best to get a tiel for a tiel. When you get a tiel, it should be more for you  Plus, the 3rd tiel may not even bond with them. Sometimes, when you have 3 cockatiels, one may feel left out, but not always


----------

